# Standard Handbook of Petroleum and Natural Gas Engineering



## محمد الاكرم (30 مايو 2019)

http://library1.org/_ads/51D034129F962A8BD15644965E20F080


----------



## محمد محمد هلالى (1 يوليو 2020)

أخى العزيز 
الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## محمد الاكرم (1 يوليو 2020)

محمد محمد هلالى قال:


> أخى العزيز
> الرابط لا يعمل


http://gen.lib.rus.ec/book/index.php?md5=534C4B911EA164E1C8E7D071FC8834AE


----------



## ج.ناردين (21 يوليو 2020)

جهود طيبة
شكرا لك


----------



## محمد الاكرم (23 أكتوبر 2020)




----------

